# First Look: NADA by Eduardo Tarilonte & Best Service



## donbodin (Feb 19, 2020)

Contributor Nathan Carlton dives deep into NADA by Eduardo Tarilonte & Best Service
"NADA covers the full range of acoustic, synthetic and live ambience sound sources gorgeously, including true legato winds and stunning nature pads. Meditation music has received a gift with this masterpiece of sampling and synth programming."
See all NADA videos and demos here: http://bit.ly/39M2aeR



Sample Library Review is giving away one copy of NADA!
To enter to WIN, comment on the First Look video on YouTube. Make sure you are subscribed to the channel and tell us what your favorite patch is that was shared in the video.
Winner will be randomly selected from the comments on February 28, 2020 in the Weekly Deal Compressor video post here: http://bit.ly/DealCompressor

NADA by Best Service normally sells for $199 here: http://bit.ly/2uOwYfS


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 19, 2020)

I LOVE this library! There's so much quality content. 

Eduardo completely knocked it out of the park with this one!


----------



## donbodin (Feb 20, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I LOVE this library! There's so much quality content.
> 
> Eduardo completely knocked it out of the park with this one!


So much content! I can't wait to start composing with it


----------

